# Pm-727



## pepi (Dec 7, 2015)

Have a few questions regarding this mill, 3 right off the bat.

Is there a users manual for the mill or one for a similar machine that could be used as a reference?

Does it require a break run and oil change thereafter?

Are there any plastic gears in the mill ?

Thanks in advance,
Greg


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 7, 2015)

For the manual, go to the Grizzly website http://www.grizzly.com/products/Heavy-Duty-Benchtop-Mill-Drill/G0795  and you can download the manual there.  Matt has the manuals for other machines on his website, but doesn't have the 727 manual up there yet.   

Matt fills the machines with oil and it is my understanding that he also does a run-in on the machines as part of the process of checking over each machine.  However, I still did 5 minutes in each speed from low to high in forward and the same in reverse to help break things in.  Then after approximately 5 hours of actual running time, I changed the oil.  Just use 68 Hydraulic oil as that is what the manual specs out.  

There are no plastic gears.  Everything is nicely ground steel.  There are no worries of stripping gears with the 727 unless you do something crazy.


----------



## pepi (Dec 7, 2015)

3dshooter80 said:


> For the manual, go to the Grizzly website http://www.grizzly.com/products/Heavy-Duty-Benchtop-Mill-Drill/G0795  and you can download the manual there.  Matt has the manuals for other machines on his website, but doesn't have the 727 manual up there yet.
> 
> Matt fills the machines with oil and it is my understanding that he also does a run-in on the machines as part of the process of checking over each machine.  However, I still did 5 minutes in each speed from low to high in forward and the same in reverse to help break things in.  Then after approximately 5 hours of actual running time, I changed the oil.  Just use 68 Hydraulic oil as that is what the manual specs out.
> 
> There are no plastic gears.  Everything is nicely ground steel.  There are no worries of stripping gears with the 727 unless you do something crazy.


 

Good news thanks I will follow the link.  I have the mill it is sitting in the box in the corner of the garage. I' m working over the stand presently. Will start posting some pictures when I get a little bit further along with the modifications.

The mill got here really fast, recieved a shippment notice monday and it was here wednesday, nice work Matt!

Thanks


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 8, 2015)

There should be a hard copy of the manual in the box along with all the included accessories.


----------



## pepi (Dec 8, 2015)

3dshooter80 said:


> There should be a hard copy of the manual in the box along with all the included accessories.



Would that be behind the chip pan, I am not thinking they would place it there?  Had a minor bump with the shipment, accessory kit tooling, vise and so forth were missed so waiting on those.  That worked out well actually, cause reading PM web site I learned they offer an upgraded vise. Asked Matt that they substitute that and I would gladly pay the difference.

Not upset in the least so don't get me wrong just the adventure as it plays out.

Originally I was going to buy a used PM-25, a couple of months old, from a member of this sight. Was making a deal, had the deal.

Got to the shipping point, ask about an estimate from the seller. Sounded about what I was expecting, so all good. Sunday comes I do not do business on Sunday, and wait until the following Monday. Send him conformation and a request as to how to make the payment.

No response, hmm thinking unusual, get an emil sorry guy came over and picked it up blah, blah.  Ok too bad, so sad, bfd, moving on.

Thinking about a plan B, I discover the 727 .......... and can happily write, very glad I did and that is how I came to buy the 727.

As one that reads, listens and analyzes  (thinking about) others experiences with unknowns for myself. I am currently modifying the stand, for hight and balance. Should get to the painting point this weeks end, and  crown that puppy with the mill shortly there after.  Hell of a machine from where I am standing and I like it !


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 8, 2015)

IIRC, my manual was laying on the bottom of the wooden pallet "floor" along with the tool box and such.  I would imagine that if your other accessories didn't make it, then neither did the manual.  Matt will take care of you.  When I got my machine, I thought my vise had been forgotten.  Turns out it was inside of the base / stand.  I cut open the box while on the phone with Matt, and there it was!


----------



## kf4zht (Dec 9, 2015)

My manual was pretty basic but it did have good parts diagrams. 

I did 5 minutes each speed, each direction and about 30 minutes of work before changing mine. Emptied and filled a little under half a gallon.

Someone on here recommended DTE Heavy Medium Circulating Oil, which happened to be on sale at Enco. Sale+25%+Free Shipping got it to my door for less than $20 for 2 changes worth.


----------



## pepi (Dec 9, 2015)

kf4zht said:


> My manual was pretty basic but it did have good parts diagrams.
> 
> I did 5 minutes each speed, each direction and about 30 minutes of work before changing mine. Emptied and filled a little under half a gallon.
> 
> Someone on here recommended DTE Heavy Medium Circulating Oil, which happened to be on sale at Enco. Sale+25%+Free Shipping got it to my door for less than $20 for 2 changes worth.


 
Did you get any trash out of the gearbox after the run in?

I ordered Mobil brand, spindle and way oil 50 beans total with shipping ENCO.


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 9, 2015)

When I changed mine, I didn't appear to get any sand, but there was some ultra fine metallic particulates which I would have expected from gears wearing in together.


----------



## pepi (Dec 9, 2015)

3dshooter80 said:


> When I changed mine, I didn't appear to get any sand, but there was some ultra fine metallic particulates which I would have expected from gears wearing in together.


 

I agree and would not find that unusual, very glad to learn.... no plastic gears, which would have bugged the hell out of me.


----------



## pepi (Dec 9, 2015)

Thought you might like to see some of the progress of the base. The casters will bolt to the frame, drill and tap, 4 caster arrived, two were the wrong size. 50/50 chance of getting the set correct ... oh well slight delay.


----------

